
WebDSL – Domain-Specific Language for Web Applications - nikolay
http://webdsl.org/
======
elcapitan
In case you were searching for it too - here's a tutorial that demonstrates
practical usage: [http://webdsl.org/tutorial-event-planner-files/webdsl-
tutori...](http://webdsl.org/tutorial-event-planner-files/webdsl-tutorial.pdf)

This looks like a lot of complexity squeezed into something that is quickly
becoming much more than a DSL.

------
pluma
This seems such a Java thing to do. Everything about it makes my skin crawl.

I'd love to hear some real-world experience.

~~~
hbogert
Why is this a Java thing to do? Seems like the linguistic's way of solving
complexity. (in fact this is a product originating from the linguistic
department of the Techn. University of Delft)

~~~
elcapitan
I think the Java thing about it is to create an external language to
compensate for the deficiencies of the actual language in writing declarative
code.

For most of the examples, you could probably easily write type-safe Scala code
that does exactly the same, while still being flexible enough to handle the
cases that the DSL doesn't currently handle.

------
mattiemass
Does not look like my cup of tea, but I'm trying to reserve judgement. Anyone
have any experience with this?

